
Cryptocurrency Analysis with Python – Log Returns - HIP_HOP
https://romanorac.github.io/cryptocurrency/analysis/2017/12/29/cryptocurrency-analysis-with-python-part3.html
======
ultrafilter
Nice overall; my only complaint is that you raised the question "Are LTC log
returns normally distributed?" but only gave an uninterpreted graphical
comparsion. I was hoping for a test statistic...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Normality_test](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Normality_test)

~~~
HIP_HOP
tnx... I should add the test, yes.

------
HIP_HOP
Follow me on twitter to get latest updates:
[https://twitter.com/romanorac](https://twitter.com/romanorac)

------
Sloveneguy
Nice

